# Who sells there sexy photos? I'm considering selling mine. Yes/no/too dangerous/it's fun, go for it.



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Over the years my husband has many photos, maybe 200, of me in all sorts of positions (naked) (minus my face) most of these I would send him while working away or in a meeting as a surprise. we have photos together all in one secret app. He used my photos etc instead of porn. Any others here thought of selling their own or already sell. Do you have a good following and many customers? My husband will support me if this is what I choose, (face hidden, tattoees covered etc) I'm expecting some hate for this but I'm prepared for that. Want to hear from others though who do this safely and sensibly. Those who will Warn against it, tell me to go for it, why I shouldn't, etc etc.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Over the years my husband has many photos, maybe 200, of me in all sorts of positions (naked) (minus my face) most of these I would send him while working away or in a meeting as a surprise. we have photos together all in one secret app. He used my photos etc instead of porn. Any others here thought of selling their own or already sell. Do you have a good following and many customers? My husband will support me if this is what I choose, (face hidden, tattoees covered etc) I'm expecting some hate for this but I'm prepared for that. Want to hear from others though who do this safely and sensibly. Those who will Warn against it, tell me to go for it, why I shouldn't, etc etc.


You should ABSOLUTELY go forward with this. In the U.S., I can surely get your image on pine-scented mirror hangers. Marketing-wise in the UK, I'm sure that we can get your image above the coolers in the meat section for pork.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

My husband was in the navy for 22 years. My photos to him were because he was so far away, and my way of showing my love, and he also sent me photos. We didn't see much of each other in the early days, although we talked for hours on the phone every night and had phone sex lol.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

AandM said:


> You should ABSOLUTELY go forward with this. In the U.S., I can surely get your image on pine-scented mirror hangers. Marketing-wise in the UK, I'm sure that we can get your image above the coolers in the meat section for pork.


Hahaha


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Hahaha


I forgot to mention, that the butcher's commission would include Tesco😏


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

AandM said:


> I forgot to mention, that the butcher's commission would include Tesco


I have a Tesco club card lmao. This is something I have never ever thought about, but curious to see answers lol. Think I've seen a couple in here who does this and I'm curious. There are a lot of pervs who would be willing to pay


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i believe a popular way to sell them is with an only fans site.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> I have a Tesco club card lmao. This is something I have never ever thought about, but curious to see answers lol. Think I've seen a couple in here who does this and I'm curious. There are a lot of pervs who would be willing to pay


There are pervs who'll pay for anything.

How do you know it is perv? Internally, your first reaction is, "What the ****?".


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> i believe a popular way to sell them is with an only fans site.


Thank you.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

AandM said:


> There are pervs who'll pay for anything.
> 
> How do you know it is perv? Internally, your first reaction is, "What the ****?".


Not all are pervs no, some are very lonely men/women, but doing research you are warned about safety. There are a lot of dangerous people out there, men and women and all safety precautions should be followed. Wouldn't want anyone turning up at my house.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Not all are pervs no, some are very lonely men/women, but doing research you are warned about safety. There are a lot of dangerous people out there, men and women and all safety precautions should be followed. Wouldn't want anyone turning up at my house.


Puts in red contacts: "Hi! Where do you live! I'm just asking for a friend."


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Not all are pervs no, some are very lonely men/women, but doing research you are warned about safety. There are a lot of dangerous people out there, men and women and all safety precautions should be followed. Wouldn't want anyone turning up at my house.


If someone wants to figure out where you live, they can. What happens when it's outed? What happens when your son finds out from that or from stumbling onto it? 

If someone isn't a perv or creep, why pay for stuff they can get for free and much better quality? Those are the same sort of people who pay for women to mail their dirty underwear or fart in a jar and mail that.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I also find it highly suspect that your husband's ex-wife cheated on him, and he claims he's okay with you sharing your body with the internet and any perv who wants to jerk off to it.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

bobert said:


> If someone wants to figure out where you live, they can. What happens when it's outed? What happens when your son finds out from that or from stumbling onto it?
> 
> If someone isn't a perv or creep, why pay for stuff they can get for free and much better quality? Those are the same sort of people who pay for women to mail their dirty underwear or fart in a jar and mail that.


Hey my photos are great quality lol. Hmm so no matter how safe I am, my address can still be found? I have a friend who is a photographer and always wanted me to model for him in lingerie, nude etc. I've told him about my photos but of course scared they will get back to me, although you can't tell they are me. Not sure I can trust him 100%. He said he knows where I can sell them 100% safe though. He may even buy some himself but that would feel weird lol.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Also, you need to to think "marketing demographics" if you're young and hot, you'll be very marketable, if you are past 50, you will still have a market, but not as profitable as the young and hot.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Hey my photos are great quality lol. Hmm so no matter how safe I am, my address can still be found? I have a friend who is a photographer and always wanted me to model for him in lingerie, nude etc. I've told him about my photos but of course scared they will get back to me, although you can't tell they are me. Not sure I can trust him 100%. He said he knows where I can sell them 100% safe though. He may even buy some himself but that would feel weird lol.


First off, that's _completely _unprofessional. 

Second, _nothing_ on the internet is 100% safe. Those photos wouldn't be safe with him either if he thinks that's true.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

bobert said:


> I also find it highly suspect that your husband's ex-wife cheated on him, and he claims he's okay with you sharing your body with the internet and any perv who wants to jerk off to it.


He trusts me a million % and said my photos are better than most porn. Yes he watched porn but prefers looking at my photos. The difference is no one will know its me, and he would find that a turn on, because he is the only man who will ever touch me. As for his ex wife she cheated every time he was away with the navy. Bringing men back to their home. We trust each other and I would never cheat. I more than likely will never sell my photos, they are for my husbands eyes only. I am curious though but that's about it lol.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> Also, you need to to think "marketing demographics" if you're young and hot, you'll be very marketable, if you are past 50, you will still have a market, but not as profitable as the young and hot.


These photos are from my 30's over a 10 year period. He jokingly said you could make a fortune for these, which is why I'm discussing it lol.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you for the respectable conversation so far. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I missed your previous post about being a joke. But still if for real my post stands.

My previous post was about the marketing angle, this post is about the human angle.

Regardless of your photos not showing your face, any man that agrees to the selling of his wife's naked pictures to porn sites (because all those sites are nothing but porn) is nothing but a pathetic sad excuse of a man who is willing to prostitute his woman. Yeah, whether you agreed or not, is a form of prostitution. You can call it whatever you want, still is prostitution in another form, just not physical. If you are not bother by your husband's agreement, and secretly hasn't list any respect for him as a man, then you two are birds of the same morally corrupt kind. I'm saying this as an atheist, who doesn't have a religious angle to it. Just what a man that has self respect, dignity, and self worth would be able to put up in the concept of selling his wife images to mostly sickos out there. Your husband must not have much self respect as a man.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> He trusts me a million % and said my photos are better than most porn. Yes he watched porn but prefers looking at my photos.





CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> These photos are from my 30's over a 10 year period. He jokingly said you could make a fortune for these, which is why I'm discussing it lol.


You realize your husband is VERY biased, right?


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

bobert said:


> First off, that's _completely _unprofessional.
> 
> Second, _nothing_ on the internet is 100% safe. Those photos wouldn't be safe with him either if he thinks that's true.


Very good points. Thank you. I'm leaning towards no. I was bored and had a little brain fart idea lol.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

My conclusion is no. My photos will stay between my husband and myself. I was curious to the replies I would get, as I've seen some couples in here who do this. To be honest I'm actually a very shy person. My husband was joking and I said I will do a post and see what feedback I get. I told him I was going to get advice about selling my photos, but he knows I won't go through with it.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Very good points. Thank you. I'm leaning towards no. I was bored and had a little brain fart idea lol.


Like I said in my previous edited post I didn't read your post prior to mine. I went by original first post.

Now I see that it is all an idea in your head, and your husband jokingly telling you that you would make money (of course, he would say so, you must be the most beautiful woman in the world to him).

So, on those grounds, I apologize if I offended you. 

Just note if this was a real deal that you both were concocting to profit from your body images in sites were men/women buy pictures to masturbate, then my previous post would stand.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> Like I said in my previous edited post I didn't read your post prior to mine. I went by original first post.
> 
> Now I see that it is all an idea in your head, and your husband jokingly telling you that you would make money (of course, he would say so, you must be the most beautiful woman in the world to him).
> 
> ...


You gave great advice. Thank you. My husband is a good man and he has a wife who adores him. Wouldn't want to cheapen myself by putting my photos out there. Was just curious and thought it could be a good discussion for those who do do this. Will show my husband the results later haha.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I would hate the thought that the pics were all over the internet with anyone being able to see them. Keep them just for each other.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I would hate the thought that the pics were all over the internet with anyone being able to see them. Keep them just for each other.


I have the same views as you. Just curious. I have strange random thoughts every now and then lol.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

before you upload your "sexy" pics to the internet, scan them to remove any metadata. 
photos, today, have the time, date, and location they were shot. you want to strip that data off BEFORE they are uploaded.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

As far as privacy, depending on how the pictures were taken, there could be metadata attached to the files that contain location, dates, etc. Sharing pictures on the public internet carries some amount of risk even in the best of cases.

If I would have come here in time before the polls closed, I would have voted no.

Probably, realistically, there would be no harm, but why introduce a risky thing to entertain perverts everywhere unless you need the money for a life saving surgery or something.

”No”


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> before you upload your "sexy" pics to the internet, scan them to remove any metadata.
> photos, today, have the time, date, and location they were shot. you want to strip that data off BEFORE they are uploaded.


what he said.


----------



## AGiftedGuy (11 mo ago)

This is a very daring thread. I actually know things about this territory (maybe more than others), and I have mixed feelings about it. But bravo to being bold enough to start the thread.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> before you upload your "sexy" pics to the internet, scan them to remove any metadata.
> photos, today, have the time, date, and location they were shot. you want to strip that data off BEFORE they are uploaded.


Thank you. Good advice.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> As far as privacy, depending on how the pictures were taken, there could be metadata attached to the files that contain location, dates, etc. Sharing pictures on the public internet carries some amount of risk even in the best of cases.
> 
> If I would have come here in time before the polls closed, I would have voted no.
> 
> ...


Good advice. Thank you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hell if I'm interested in some exhibitionism I won't be selling pics I would be drilling in public.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Hell if I'm interested in some exhibitionism I won't be selling pics I would be drilling in public.


Hahaha


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Hoping those who do this can tell me how it works for you. I know I'm winding my husband up but would be good to hear some of the positives to tease him with haha.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Hoping those who do this can tell me how it works for you. I know I'm winding my husband up but would be good to hear some of the positives to tease him with haha.


Are you asking that we start bidding now? 

/jk


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> My conclusion is no. My photos will stay between my husband and myself. I was curious to the replies I would get, as I've seen some couples in here who do this. To be honest I'm actually a very shy person. My husband was joking and I said I will do a post and see what feedback I get. I told him I was going to get advice about selling my photos, but he knows I won't go through with it.



" they are for my husbands eyes only "
You said it yourself in your post -- they are for your husbands eyes only -- it would probably be better to keep it that way.
If your husband likes the idea, then you can talk/role play it when you are together....


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Are you asking that we start bidding now?
> 
> /jk


Hahahaha can just imagine my husbands reaction.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Crazydoglady, kudos to you for handling _*one certain player*_ (you know who you are) here who is insecure and desperately trying to get a rise out of you but you are not letting it happen and are handling it with the kind of cool and humour us Brits are famous for.

All I will say that if it turns you and your man on to have it out there without others knowing who you are, then why the hell not. Just stay safe and that includes advice you are getting on metadata or any other way of tracking it to you.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Hoping those who do this can tell me how it works for you. I know I'm winding my husband up but would be good to hear some of the positives to tease him with haha.


i think you are asking the wrong crowd for experienced info.
the only one who would pay for images of me online might be my dog!

But from what i have seen, you need an internet presence....like a profile on fetlife or some other sex forum. from there you titilate men or lesbian women with SOME of your picts and/or videos. Like you might have 30 second free clips of your videos there.
at the end of the video you suggest for them to see more, to go to your onlyfans site, or other sexually oriented business site. I think porn hub also pays for some content.

at the destination website, you have a few short free videos, with the hope that you can sign up followers, who will pay you a monthy fee to watch your videos, maybe even cam/chat with them. But then it becomes like a job, you are constantly updating your content, making videos that seem to satisfy your followers with specific sex acts, and doing the new marketing...like "Hey, if you like this pic, check out my lates vid on my Onlyfans site!!!"

Good luck. i hope you catch on with some followers.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Its no reflection on you and how you look. But I doubt you will find anyone who will pay money for them. With the internet, there are millions of photos of all age ranges and levels of beauty that are free to download. 

Before the year 2000, there was a market for that stuff, but not anymore.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Its no reflection on you and how you look. But I doubt you will find anyone who will pay money for them. With the internet, there are millions of photos of all age ranges and levels of beauty that are free to download.
> 
> Before the year 2000, there was a market for that stuff, but not anymore.


i see this attitude all the time.
but i also see women of all sorts of body type, and percieved "beauty", making a decent go of it in the porn industry. 

they usually have a shtick....like Big Beautiful Women, or some specific sexual kink. 
but the key is they are over the top sexy, and are ALWAYS promoting their webiste.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Talker67 said:


> i see this attitude all the time.
> but i also see women of all sorts of body type, and percieved "beauty", making a decent go of it in the porn industry.
> 
> they usually have a shtick....like Big Beautiful Women, or some specific sexual kink.
> but the key is they are over the top sexy, and are ALWAYS promoting their webiste.


The problem is that the internet is now saturated with free content. There are tens of thousands of people and couples who make content that is free to look at. And yeah, some do make money from their web cam content, personalized pictures and photos. But its not like it used to be. Now, you could have a nude photo of a famous star and have it for sale at 50.00. I am willing to bet that 99% of people will just look it up online for free. You could make money in filming porn scenes. But unless you become a big time star, many of those women get maybe 300-500 per scene. 

If you want my suggestion, I say that obviously you are very proud of your pictures. I have no doubt that you are beautiful. But take those pictures and put them in really nice frames if they aren't framed. Hang them proudly on your bedroom wall. Take more pictures to watch yourself over the years


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

As some have said, this kind of content is ubiquitous and free. Those who are successful at _selling_ this need to constantly create new content, and that usually includes explicit video. Unless you are prepared to do that, it's probably best to keep these private for your own and your husband's enjoyment.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

manfromlamancha said:


> Crazydoglady, kudos to you for handling _*one certain player*_ (you know who you are) here who is insecure and desperately trying to get a rise out of you but you are not letting it happen and are handling it with the kind of cool and humour us Brits are famous for.
> 
> All I will say that if it turns you and your man on to have it out there without others knowing who you are, then why the hell not. Just stay safe and that includes advice you are getting on metadata or any other way of tracking it to you.


Awww thank you. Life is too short to let comments online get to me haha.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Hey my photos are great quality lol. Hmm so no matter how safe I am, my address can still be found? I have a friend who is a photographer and always wanted me to model for him in lingerie, nude etc. I've told him about my photos but of course scared they will get back to me, although you can't tell they are me. Not sure I can trust him 100%. He said he knows where I can sell them 100% safe though. He may even buy some himself but that would feel weird lol.


Then why are you asking about this on here?


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Rob_1 said:


> Also, you need to to think "marketing demographics" if you're young and hot, you'll be very marketable, if you are past 50, you will still have a market, but not as profitable as the young and hot.


I've seen some 50+ women (and men!) with bodies that looked about as good as their younger counterparts!!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

i see some sex workers are using "ManyVids". just fyi


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


CrAzYdOgLaDy said:



Over the years my husband has many photos, maybe 200, of me in all sorts of positions (naked) (minus my face) most of these I would send him while working away or in a meeting as a surprise. we have photos together all in one secret app. He used my photos etc instead of porn. Any others here thought of selling their own or already sell. Do you have a good following and many customers? My husband will support me if this is what I choose, (face hidden, tattoees covered etc) I'm expecting some hate for this but I'm prepared for that. Want to hear from others though who do this safely and sensibly. Those who will Warn against it, tell me to go for it, why I shouldn't, etc etc.

Click to expand...

*No hate from me.

I just can't imagine why any man would PAY for naked pictures when all the free naked pictures of women a man could *ever* hope to see in his lifetime are just seconds away from typing "free porn" or "pictures of naked women" into their search engine.

Are there _actually _men out there who are desperate enough to pay for pictures when it's virtually raining free porn on the internet?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> No hate from me.
> 
> I just can't imagine why any man would PAY for naked pictures when all the free naked pictures of women a man could *ever* hope to see in his lifetime are just seconds away from typing "free porn" or "pictures of naked women" into their search engine.
> 
> Are there _actually _men out there who are desperate enough to pay for pictures when it's virtually raining free porn on the internet?


i think the idea is you start following a person, you comment on her pics/videos, you pay her (either per event, or a monthly fee), she responds to your comments, maybe sends a short email about "how interested she is in you"....you pay her more, make more comments....

its kind of a pay-to-play arrangement where the illusion of knowing her and having some sort of online relationship is the pyramid scheme being sold

ARE there men desperate enough for that?
sure. Some are handicapped and can not attract a lady in the normal world.
Some are ugly as sin (or think they are) and do not even try to interact with real women in their lives.
Some are severly introverted, or agoraphobic, or whatever, and would never get up the nerve to talk to a woman, but have the nerve to do it online annonymously.

Women are in the exact same boat. wasn't some woman on here last month wondering if the $10K she sent to someone she met online meant she was being scammed, because he said he loved her, but now is not returning her messages???

the world is an odd place. A lot of people do not fit into the normal cubbyholes, and need "alternative" ways to connect

one could probably argue that these sex workers, including prostitutes, are performing a valuable service for such guys.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

bobert said:


> If someone wants to figure out where you live, they can. What happens when it's outed? What happens when your son finds out from that or from stumbling onto it?
> 
> If someone isn't a perv or creep, why pay for stuff they can get for free and much better quality? Those are the same sort of people who pay for women to mail their dirty underwear or fart in a jar and mail that.


Ill trade you my skidmarked boxers for your pics and a pack Fruit Stripes.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

AandM said:


> Ill trade you my skidmarked boxers for your pics and a pack Fruit Stripes.


@AandM you can sell stuff like that on ebay haha. Also people buy well worn shoes (foot fetish) some pay ridiculous money for that stuff. They may ask for foot photos and pay extra. Never done it myself but did have a giggle at their photos wearing the well worn shoes. I'm sure someone would buy your skid mark boxies. Throw a few photos on your advert lmao. Gagged at the thought of that, but it does turn some people on.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I would never tell my wife she couldn’t do something. She is a grown woman and can make her own decisions. 

I would not be around to watch her turn into a pornstar. I would simply divorce her.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks for all the comments. My husband and myself did say we could sell these and make extra money, but being serious I couldn't do it. The photos/videos will remain for my husbands eyes (and mine) only. Maybe if I become poor then I could sell them haha (jokes)


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Onlyfans is where you make the money now. My wife and I have thought about doing it. We posted pics and vids on reddit and they went over well so why not get paid too?


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

thunderchad said:


> Onlyfans is where you make the money now. My wife and I have thought about doing it. We posted pics and vids on reddit and they went over well so why not get paid too?


Be very careful about doing this. Photos and videos contain ways to pinpoint when and where taken. Also, background checks for employment are getting more technologically advanced. These may somehow surface and become a nightmare for you. 

The wife and I have a friend who does webcams and onlyfans. She is not ugly by any means and she has no issues with being open. But with the saturation of free stuff along with websites that let you view others cams for free, she can't even count on making enough to pay utilities. She only does it for fun..... And no, neither of us keep up with her content. She is a friend of the wife since high school. But all three of us get along.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

thunderchad said:


> Onlyfans is where you make the money now. My wife and I have thought about doing it. We posted pics and vids on reddit and they went over well so why not get paid too?


That's what my hubby and myself joked about, saying we could get money for these. He has a good paying job though and we don't need the extra money. If we were poor or I was alone and poor then It would be a way to get money.


----------



## Clint62 (10 mo ago)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Over the years my husband has many photos, maybe 200, of me in all sorts of positions (naked) (minus my face) most of these I would send him while working away or in a meeting as a surprise. we have photos together all in one secret app. He used my photos etc instead of porn. Any others here thought of selling their own or already sell. Do you have a good following and many customers? My husband will support me if this is what I choose, (face hidden, tattoees covered etc) I'm expecting some hate for this but I'm prepared for that. Want to hear from others though who do this safely and sensibly. Those who will Warn against it, tell me to go for it, why I shouldn't, etc etc.


Do you have some sort of psychological trauma that makes you want to do this? Most people aren’t interested in paying for pictures that are so heavily redacted.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Clint62 said:


> Do you have some sort of psychological trauma that makes you want to do this? Most people aren’t interested in paying for pictures that are so heavily redacted.


No Trauma. It was a non serious chat with my husband, joking we could make money from our photos. A moment of boredom and curiosity I wondered if others did this etc. After thinking more about it I couldn't sell them. They are for our eyes only.


----------



## LaWzssts (2 mo ago)

I think the biggest thing to be aware of if you're selling photos is to make sure you're doing it safely and sensibly.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

I've seen people (no, not people I know personally) make decent money from OnlyFans, foot fetish videos and web cam work but I think the catch is that the real pay lies in taking special requests from one's subscribers. So not posting old content from 20 years ago but rather new stuff tailored to what the audience asks for. And live camming seems to be the most lucrative.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

Wtf?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BootsAndJeans said:


> Wtf?


🤣 That’s what I said when I read this a few months ago. But it was a legit question, and was settled. Someone resurrected it so probably another 5 pages of noise coming.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zombie Cat says: "I'm closing this zombie thread down. However, I think I have an affinity for the OP. She has a nice name!"


----------

